# Book sample files



## tonyp17 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have just purchased 3 books and was expecting to find sample files available for each but am unable to find mention in any of the books. Hopefully they are available and that you can point me in the right direction.

The books are:

1. Excel 2010 in Depth

2. Charts and Graphs for Excel 2010

3. Business Analysis for Excel 2010.

Thank you

PS The Acknowledgements page in your 2007 version of Charts and Graphs said you had written 2,500 pages in 2006. It seems you must have beaten that this year! How do you do it?


----------



## tonyp17 (Nov 2, 2010)

I did mean example files.

Is this reply genuine?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 2, 2010)

No, it's a spammer.  Please ignore that reply.  I'm taking it off.


----------



## MrExcel (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Tony

I ended up leaving the office for 37 days and doing nothing but writing in order to get all of the books done!

Here are the sample file locations:
Excel 2010 In Depth: 
http://www.mrexcel.com/SampleData_2010/InDepthSampleData.zip

Excel 2010 Charts & Graphs:
http://www.mrexcel.com/chartbook2010data.html

Business Analysis:
Click the Downloads tab on this page:
http://www.quepublishing.com/store/product.aspx?isbn=0789743175

Bill Jelen


----------



## tonyp17 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Bill

Thank you very much for the links; all successfully downloaded and extracted. Should I have spotted these in the books somewhere?

I really enjoy your style of writing and the technical knowledge you put across. These books will keep me quiet and hopefully help to answer some of the challenges presented to me in my role as Finance Director and developer of BI reports.

Kind regards

Tony Phillips
Business Information Director
Gerald Simonds Healthcare Ltd
Aylesbury, England


----------



## Derek Brown (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know about the third book in your list (it is one of the few MrExcel books that I do not have) but I can give an answer about the other two.
Normally with Que books you can register the book and get access to bonus material - doing this for Excel 2010 In Depth would now give you a download link for the sample files. It is not entirely clear in the book but the 'clue' is in the paragraph "Reader Services" on the page before the Introduction.
For Charts and Graphs for Excel 2010, again not very clear, but the link reference will be found near the top of page 439.


----------

